# tag cloud gone??



## grodog (Feb 1, 2009)

It seems to have vanished from the right-nav:  has it been moved/removed/made available only to supporters, etc.?


----------



## fba827 (Feb 1, 2009)

Just making a guess here...
But when the site starting moving at a crawl and then 'came back up' to somewhat normal speed, i noticed that the entire sidebar was gimped

it used to have the tag cloud, and a scrolling list of all recent blog entries, and a couple other random things.   So I'm guessing that the tag cloud (along with other things) were removed to keep the site going.

...again, all just guesses.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 1, 2009)

Huh, didn't even notice that.  I'd agree with fba827; I'm not a php/sql expert, but I think both of those were adding additional queries to the database for every page view, which increased the server load quite a bit.  Perhaps when they looked at the logging they saw that and chose to remove them.  That's all supposition though.


----------



## grodog (Mar 19, 2009)

Tag cloud gone again?


----------



## grodog (Apr 12, 2009)

No plans to return the tag cloud?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 12, 2009)

In answer to the question:  errr... yes.

Did anyone actually use it?  First I've ever seen anyone even mention it.


----------



## Orius (Apr 19, 2009)

I used it to look for new Order of the Stick threads, it's a conveniant substitute for a lack of a search function.  

If the Tag Cloud isn't going to be in the sidebar, is there someway to access it from the site menu?  I haven't found a way to do so.  The only way I know how to access the tags and tag cloud is to click on the Tag link near the bottom of a thread.


----------



## grodog (Apr 30, 2009)

I've used it, and tags, extensively, to be able to help locate Greyhawk threads, and to generally help promote them (by tagging with GH-relevant tags).  I'm certainly not the only one, since I've seen a lot of FR and PS tags used, too (in addition to the default tags generated when a new thread is started).

It's also a great way to help find Sepulchrave/Wyre posts, for example, as well as all of his fiddly rules bits that don't appear in the Rogues Gallery or SH threads.

It's all about the web 2.0 experience, you know


----------



## grodog (Apr 30, 2009)

The tag links are apparently still published @ EN World D&D / RPG News - Threads Tagged with greyhawk for example, even though the cloud itself isn't available.  Getting the cloud back definitely would help drive usage further, but I suppose I can survive with just the link as long as it'll still work properly without the cloud??


----------



## grodog (Aug 28, 2009)

New posts aren't slotting title keywords into the tag fields now; is that intentional?  

Also:  any chance of getting that tag cloud back?


----------



## Orius (Aug 28, 2009)

I think I saw it on the front page or somewhere nearby about a week ago, but now it seems to be gone again.


----------



## grodog (Sep 15, 2009)

Would it help if I became a Community Supporter again?


----------

